# Long range shooting classes?



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

I am interested in learning how to shoot Long range, not 300 or 400 yards, but farther, and i heard there are places you can go to learn to judge windage and other things like that to hit the long range. Anyone know of any school's or classes like this in southeast MI.

Thanks


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't know about Mich.but in Ohio Camp Perry near Port Clinton I know the use to have a gun club or two that shot 1000 Yards I don't know if they still do


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Go out west and shoot prairie dogs...youll learn how to dope the wind.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Huntsman27 said:


> Go out west and shoot prairie dogs...youll learn how to dope the wind.


 Militarys looking for a few good men.......free training! 

and all the free ammo you need.they even pay you to do it, what a deal ,


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Next summer plan ahead and go to the small arms school at Camp Perry during the National Matches. My buddy took the course last year and got good with his M1A at 1000 yards.

Call NRA and see if they can help with other locations / dates.

FYI it is all about wind at long range, anybody can zero their rifle for trajectory drop.

Also you can find a highpower rifle club [Western Wayne, Howell] and get started there - 600 yards in nothing to sneeze at. For shorter range practice try a .22 target rifle at 100 or a .223 at 200 yards - they will drift quite a bit with not much wind.

Buy an inexpensive handheld wind meter and practice guessing actual wind speed. Study the ballistics tables and memorize the wind drift for your specific bullet/load. Get a ballistics software program and run simulations of various temp/humidity/wind/altitude conditions. You will start to get a clearer picture of what is involved with the long long range shooting.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

jmoser said:


> For shorter range practice try a .22 target rifle at 100 or a .223 at 200 yards - they will drift quite a bit with not much wind.


A .223 at 100 is peanuts....I've got a .223 set up to shoot 1,000 yards.
So far, it has shot 3 (three) 10-X's at that distance, in the hands of the right shooter of courser. (not me!!!) 

I agree with the .22 though...excellent practice.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys. I have a .243 currently, and shoot out to about 400 yards with that pretty decent. But I also have a 300 win mag I am looking to shoot a little farther. I will definately check out camp Perry. I am also going to check out a western wayne membership, but i heard they only have a 200 yard range.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> Go out west and shoot prairie dogs...youll learn how to dope the wind.


*Oh ya praire dogs... SPLAT!! PinkMist!!:lol:*


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

TheBigEasy said:


> Thanks for all the info guys. I have a .243 currently, and shoot out to about 400 yards with that pretty decent. But I also have a 300 win mag I am looking to shoot a little farther. I will definately check out camp Perry. I am also going to check out a western wayne membership, but i heard they only have a 200 yard range.


Something else you will learn is that heavier bullets dominate long range matches due to lower wind drift. Velocity is really not that important. Look at 200 grain boattail bullets for your 300 mag.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

If you want to shoot here in michigan check out the MRPA. Michigan Rifle and Pistol association. They have high power rifle matches as well as rifle silhouette. 
As for a club Washtenaw sportsmans club off of michigan and 94 has a 600 yard range but it is very restricted who uses it and when. Just my .02 worth. S


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

my 300 Win Mag would shoot good at 350 yard but at 400 yards it had just to much drop I would not want to target shoot with it ,I have not reloaded any lately but I think my average cost was about 65 cents each shoot 200 or 300 each trip would get expensive


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

roger23 said:


> my 300 Win Mag would shoot good at 350 yard but at 400 yards it had just to much drop I would not want to target shoot with it ,I have not reloaded any lately but I think my average cost was about 65 cents each shoot 200 or 300 each trip would get expensive


Military marksmanship teams love the .300 Win mag for 1000 yard matches.

At a target range 'drop' is insignificant. A .308 match bullet will drop several feet from 600 - 1000 yards yet dominated the National Matches for decades. Since you are only shooting at one known distance on each target you just dial in your sights accordingly. Match rifles have carefully calibrated sights for 200, 300, 600, and 1000 yards as required, competitiors adjust in between lines during the match. Who cares if it drops 6 feet as long as it is MOA accurate? Wind is everything - drop is unimportant on the target range. 

Hunting is of course a different story!

And yes - MRPA is a great place to start.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Wayne Van Zwoll authored a new book this year titled: Hunter's Guide to Long-Range Shooting. It's 480 pages of excellent information on the subject. I highly recomend the book. It was published by Stackpole (www.stackpolebooks.com) and lists at $21.95.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

Check out this sight.
http://www.longrangehunting.com/


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

jmoser said:


> Military marksmanship teams love the .300 Win mag for 1000 yard matches.
> 
> At a target range 'drop' is insignificant. A .308 match bullet will drop several feet from 600 - 1000 yards yet dominated the National Matches for decades. Since you are only shooting at one known distance on each target you just dial in your sights accordingly. Match rifles have carefully calibrated sights for 200, 300, 600, and 1000 yards as required, competitors adjust in between lines during the match. Who cares if it drops 6 feet as long as it is MOA accurate? Wind is everything - drop is unimportant on the target range.
> 
> ...


I used a M21 for a while it did the job. I was at Quantico Virginia the spring and shot a M40A1 It was a improvement . I watched a couple guys at camp Perry this year shooting 30-378 a 1000 yards what a gun time to retire the M1.You are right some shooters are shooting a 300 mag but not out of hunting rifle .My M21 had ammunition hand loaded in the states matched to the gun .unfortunelly I can't afford to do that with my M1 and do it myself,


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Right now the 6.5-284 is the popular long distance caliber - milder recoil and excellent ballistics.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

jmoser said:


> Right now the 6.5-284 is the popular long distance caliber - milder recoil and excellent ballistics.


 
I have heard that also from a buddy who is at Quantico.....he's been playing with them a little.


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

TheBigEasy said:


> I am interested in learning how to shoot Long range, not 300 or 400 yards, but farther, and i heard there are places you can go to learn to judge windage and other things like that to hit the long range. Anyone know of any school's or classes like this in southeast MI.
> 
> Thanks


Here check this place out if you have the money and time.
http://www.blackwaterusa.com/training/bwn_courses.asp


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

jmoser said:


> Right now the 6.5-284 is the popular long distance caliber - milder recoil and excellent ballistics.


Guess I will have to go out and buy a new gun  I once told the wife, after she bought ANOTHER purse then asked me why I bought another gun.... "Dont you have enough already?" she asked. "Guns are like purses, there is one for each specific situation....." She has not asked again why I am buying another gun  Nor have I asked why she needs another purse as my guns cost a LOT more than her purses :lol:


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Ninja said:


> I have heard that also from a buddy who is at Quantico.....he's been playing with them a little.


You should give Carlos son a call I am sure has has the latest info


----------

